# Need help starting



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

I just wanted to know how to start. Im very interested, but my older brother tells me to forget it because the racing license is way to much. I would appreciate it if someone could give me the info you need to start racing. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

you dont need any sort of license to start in auto-x. it is open to anyone with a drivers licence and a registered and insured vehicle. go to www.scca.org for more info on events near you


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

...and when you get back from having all that fun, tell your older brother he's a dumbus.


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey I know you havent been right your whole life so theres no need to call people names ok


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

And you've never called your brother a dumbus or wanted to? This is your big chance, don't blow it!!!

Relax, that was meant in good humour.


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

haha the whole second half of this thread was pretty funny


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

For certain regions you might have to be a member(assuming you go with SCCA), the membership is $25-30 if you're less than 25 years old. About $70 I think if you're older. It covers you for a year...and it's still not a lot of money...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

and some events limit the number of non-scca members who want to run, just because the sport is kinda expanding, we're the next generation y'all..........


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

dominating csp in my part of the woods......shaking off pissed off miata owners......


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

got latest mod in, anxiously waiting for next auto-x to try it out....


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

What if you wanted to start doing rallies as a driver? Where would you start?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> *What if you wanted to start doing rallies as a driver? Where would you start? *


This is an Auto-X threads, lets not hijack it. Start a new thread & there will be answers.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ok, after the latest regional event, i placed 2nd against a miata in csp by like a thousandth of a second, but it's cool, the dude's a veteran anyway......


----------

